# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  هل اكتُّشف تاريخُ نيسابور للحاكم ؟

## حرملة

أثناء تصفحي لغوغل وجدت هذا الخبر :
_صدر حديثا : تاريخ نيسابور
اسم الكتاب : تاريخ نيسابور  
المؤلف : محمد بن عبد الله الحاكم
المحقق : أبو معاوية مازن البحصلي
الدار : دار البشائر الإسلامية  بيروت_
و كنت أسمع قبلاً من أساتذتي أن ذلك الكتاب المهم قد افتُقد  كما ضاع مختصره أيضا للخليفة النيسابوري فهل أحدٌ منكم يؤكد لي صحة صحة ذلك الخبر من عدمه؟
و هل طبع تكملته : السياق لتاريخ نيسابور للحافظ عبد الغافر بن إسماعيل الفارسي ؟

----------


## أبو حماد

المطبوع قطعة يسيرة منه فقط.

----------


## الحمادي

المطبوع في عنوانه إيهام وتدليس

فعنوانه (تاريخ نيسابور-طبقة شيوخ الحاكم) تأليف أبي عبدالله الحاكم
وفي أعلى الغلاف الخارجي (يُطبع لأول مرة)!

وهذا العنوان يدل على أنَّ هذا الكتاب هو نفسه تاريخ نيسابور

ولذا عندما رأيته في المكتبة أولَ نزوله لم أتردد في شرائه دون النظر في محتواه
فلما ذهبت فرحاً إلى بيتي فإذا معي كتابٌ آخر!

فحقيقة الأمر أنَّ الخليفة النيسابوري -محمد بن حسين- له اختصارٌ لتاريخ نيسابور، سَرَدَ فيه تراجم (تاريخ نيسابور) حيث يورِدُ أسماءَ المترجَمين فيه فقط، دون ذكر شئٍ من الكلام فيهم

فعُمِدَ محقِّقُ الكتاب إلى كتاب الخليفة النيسابوري فأضافَ إلى كلِّ ترجمة من تراجمه ما وَقَفَ عليه في الكتب المطبوعة من كلامٍ للحاكم في ذلك الشيخ


ولاشك أنَّ لهذا الكتاب فائدة، حيث جمع فيه المحققُ كلامَ الإمام الحاكم من مصادر عدة وضمَّنها هذا الكتاب.

لكن ما كان ينبغي للمحقق أن يطبعه بهذا الاسم المتضمن تدليساً ظاهراً

----------


## الحارث

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا إخواني في الله على هذا الثراء
وزادكم الله من فضله  كل من سأل وكل من أجاب
الله يحفظكم

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

لمزيد من التأكد أنظرو فقط للحواشي فهي تعزوا في الغالب لكتب أخرى مطبوعة للحاكم ولغيره 
والله الموفق

----------


## عبدالرحمن الملا محمود

*تاريخ نيسابور مفقود فقط في العربية
ولكن توجد ترجمته في الفارسية
وهو كتاب تاريخ لا كتاب أدب
فيمكن إعادة نقله إلى العربية*

----------


## مروان الحسني

ذكر الطهراني في كتابه ( الذريعة إلى تصانيف الشيعة ) عن تاريخ نيسابور ما نصه :

( و نسخة منه توجد في مكتبة السلطان محمد الفاتح في الآستانة كما في فهرسها )

فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟

----------


## حسين أحمد اللندني

http://www.neelwafurat.com/itempage....6&search=books

----------


## يحيى الناصري

نعم ياأخي ، قال البزرك الطهراني في الذريعة: ج 3 ص 293الناشر : دار الأضواء - بيروت - لبنان
( قد عد الشيخ المحدث الحر العاملي في الفائدة الرابعة من خاتمة الوسائل تاريخ نيسابور هذا من الكتب المعتمدة التي نقل عنها بالواسطة في عداد أصول القدماء وكتبهم وفي رديفها ، وعد في الرياض مؤلفه من علماء الشيعة وحكى عنه ترجمته سيدنا في التكملة ، ونسخة منه توجد في مكتبة السلطان محمد الفاتح في الآستانة كما في في فهرسها ، حكى في كشف الظنون عن السبكي أنه سيد الكتب الموضوعة للبلاد ولم ير تاريخ أجل منه أوله ( الحمد لله الذي اختار محمدا ) ثم ذكر خصوصياته وذيله ومختصره )
هذه نص عبارته فالظاهر ان الكتاب موجود وله قيمة علمية وانه سيد  الكتب كما عن السبكي فهو في رتبة راقية وخصوصية جيدة .

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

الكتاب الموجود بتلخيص الخليفة النيسابوري أكثره مترجم بالفارسية، طبع في إيران من أكثر من مائة سنة، وقد حوى جملة من ألفاظ الجرح والتعديل بقيت دون حذف من المختصر والمترجم.
وهو كالفهرس للكتاب الأصل.
أما عمل الشيخ البحصلي فصحيح أن العنوان موهم، لكن الجمع فيه طيب، ونسأل الله أن ييسر وجود أصله، فقد كان إلى القرن التاسع وربما العاشر متوافرا بين يدي أهل العلم في الشام ومصر.

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=152004

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

جزاكم الله خيرا، إفادة طيبة.
وهذا هو الملف المنقول في ملتقى أهل الحديث الذي أعيدت ترجمته للعربية من تلخيص الخليفة.

----------

